# 1997 Nissan Sentra SES light / ECU reset



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

My 1997 Nissan Sentra SES (service engine soon) yellow light came on. Local auto stores wont erase the code due to EPA restrictions but they told me the error codes are P0440, P0446. 
Auto forums recommended removing rust around the gas cap and get a new gas cap. I removed all the rust, got a new gas cap, but the SES light never went away on its own. People are saying that I have to disconnect the battery to erase the code. I did that, I left the negative batt terminal unscrewed over night, touched the unplugged negative wire with the positive wire for a few seconds to drain all capacitor charges, but the error code is still there, SES light remains lit. 
Read in another forum how to Reset ECU in cabin without battery disconnect. Below is the method:------>
1) Put the car in "ON" mode, do not START.
2) AT the third second (3 dings) after turning to "ON" (again NOT started) position, Floor (all the way down) and release the accelerator pedal fully 5 times in less than 5 seconds. 
3) With the gas pedal at release position, wait about 7 seconds, then floor the accelerator pedal and hold for 10+ seconds. Hold pedal down until the SES Check Engine Light will start to blink slowly. (MY SES LIGHT NEVER BLINKS).
4) Release the pedal and floor it down once again and hold for 10 seconds. After these 10 seconds the check engine light will begin to flash much more rapidly (MY SES LIGHT NEVER BLINKS). Release the pedal after 15 seconds or done flashing rapidly. Turn the car off wait for a few seconds and then back on. The ECU/ECM is now reset. <-----
Neither methods worked for me. For the second method, MY SES LIGHT NEVER BLINKS. What am I doing wrong? How can I clear the code from the memory?


----------

